# I see you do 'workshops'...



## cheesy feet (23 Aug 2010)

I've found many people who are into their fishkeeping (or plant keeping) often have reptiles, or visa versa.There's quite a few reptile shows around the country that you could exhibit at I'm sure.They're always busy too - the last having almost 7000 visitors.
It would also be a cool place to meet up


----------



## cheesy feet (25 Aug 2010)

Not a good idea eh?


----------



## a1Matt (25 Aug 2010)

I think it has got potential 

So it could be "As a meet" or "UKAPS put on a stand" right?

If it is "as a meet"...
Simply post up on the events section when you are going to one and invite people along.
Then see who goes 

I've done this when visiting an LFS before, gave 2 weeks notice, and about a dozen people turned up. Had a nice time in the LFS, so everyone said yeah lets go for a meal, then we went back to someones house for a bit. Was a really good day. Here is the thread: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9723

Are there any fishy\plant related sections to most reptile shows?
If not, tbh it would not appeal to me (unless it was cheap entry, and nearby, and I had nothing on that day!).
I am sure out of the thousands of UKAPS members you would get some who are interested though.

If it is "as a stand", then lets see what the founders think as I believe that would be their call.


----------



## cheesy feet (25 Aug 2010)

I was suggesting as a stand, but saying that it could be a good place for a meet as the reptile shows are a good day out; there's all sorts for sale: reptile, amphibians, insects, decoration (such as wood, plants etc), books, equipment.They're usually a couple of quid to get into...There's not been fish/planted stands at UK shows as far as I am aware of, but ones in europe do have them; and since UK shows are getting much larger it's something they may start doing.I'm sure many people would be grabbed by seeing a stunning planted tank set up.


----------

